
Airbnb Raises $555M in New Funding - gatsby
http://fortune.com/2016/09/22/exclusive-airbnb-raises-555-million-in-new-funding/
======
samfisher83
I wonder how they are doing valuations? Expedia is worth about 16 billion.
They have pretty steady positive cash flow. They have about 16% growth. Airbnb
is pretty risky they might have better growth, but they are worth 30 billion?

Priceline is worth about 70B. They make 3B in cash a year. If you are
investing at 30B valuation your upside might be 2x, but there is a ton of
downside risk.

------
godzillabrennus
Not much of a surprise. The VC funds that have all these billions to invest
need to get a return. The early stage funding may have slowed but companies
that made it as far as AirBNB have will still find funding.

------
astrodust
More money for the bonfire? What the hell does a company like AirBnB need this
cash for?

~~~
tannedNerd
I think they are going to try to heavily expand their brand of tourism as a
local. I can see them using this as an added benefit of booking through airbnb
vs a hotel, but this would require tons of capital to hire local tour guides/
use locals to create hyperlocal, frequently updated itineraries.

~~~
astrodust
So basically make a giant bonfire and throw money in.

